# AFI <5th Centile



## loulu28 (Apr 16, 2015)

Dr Google...At the 20 week scan there was an awkward moment where the sonographer went in search of the consultant. AFI 6.5cm which put us in the <5th centile... no amniotic fluid leak detected. Kidneys and bladder present.

Any info anyone...is it looking at dr google suggests ?


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi loulou. 

What has the consultant said. Are you to go back for another scan? Baby should now be passing urine so the fluid can be increased so it may all resolve over the next few weeks. 

If not it will need monitoring and baby's growth closely monitored. 

Kaz cxx


----------



## loulu28 (Apr 16, 2015)

A second scan is scheduled for monday, i've been drinking fluids like there's no tomorrow in the mean time in the hope this helps a bit.

Baby is growing perfectly, the only issue is this low AFI.

thank you for replying 

x


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

The fact that baby is growing is a good sign. 

Let me know how u get on. 

Kaz x


----------



## loulu28 (Apr 16, 2015)

The scan yesterday showed an improved AFI, now on the 5th centile line 6.5cm to 9.7cm at 21weeks. Consultant mentioned Downs and suggested CVS, I can't find much linking low volume to Downs.

All growth measurements slightly ahead...nothing obvious re cause

I have another scan next week...


----------



## loulu28 (Apr 16, 2015)

Another scan today, all same as last week. AFI 9.7cm.

Consultant said We'd probably be delivering baby early. :-D Weekly monitoring to continue.


----------



## loulu28 (Apr 16, 2015)

another scan today, volume up to above 5th centile: yay ! 11.4cm compared with 14.7cm norm.

all looking good


----------



## loulu28 (Apr 16, 2015)

we had weekly checkups from 20 weeks. Over that time AFI was usually low, developed cholestasis towards end of pregnancy and got terribly sick with acid...decision made to deliver by CS at 36 weeks. All fabulous.


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

So glad everything turned out OK. 

Congratulations Lou. 

Kaz xx


----------

